# Noob Mistake :(



## Tundraplow07 (Nov 29, 2011)

First Year Plowing, and first actual big snow storm I plowed a friend of mines drive way and backed right into his work van . have any of you guys done this when you were a rookie ? My friend said he's not mad or upset he actually laughed about it, but I have to fix his van door one day *we are not going through insurance since I don't have snow plow insurance)


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

it happens youll learn o well. this is why you see so many banged up plow trucks nobody got hurt it could have been worse. go slow watch your mirrors. if you dont start an insurance policy for plowing im going to go all hank hill on you and kick your azz. very important to have that, dont know if its same with all but with my auto insurance company the truck is insured as a vehicle when the plow is on it so im insured by them driving and transporting but once the plow drops and the truck starts working its not theyre problem anymore.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Even when you get good at it , accidents are always looking for a place to happen. get insurance or get out of the biz cuz ya cant run without it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats not a newbie mistake thats a bad driving mistake. 

I have backed into trees, basked ball hoops, light pols, stone walls but never a car (knock on wood)


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

It happens to the best of us! This should serve as a wake up call for you though. Time to get insured, next time it might not be this easy, and yes, for anyone who continues to plow there will be a next time. It's the nature of the beast. Get insured, you don't want to lose everything over a plowing mishap.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1423149 said:


> Even when you get good at it , accidents are always looking for a place to happen. get insurance or get out of the biz cuz ya cant run without it.


I finally backed into a mini-van last week. First fender bender while plowing in 10 years worth.

Funny thing was is that I felt like my number was up just a month before that. It was a good run.

But, I have great insurance. No damage to my truck, gave him the info, and haven't heard a darn thing back, so it must be taken care of.

...


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I am knocking on wood! Follow the advise on insurance, you have learn a lesson cheaply. As a suggestion, I run as much light behind me as in front of me. When I did this years ago, all I got were funny looks, now you read threads about lighting all the time.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

It happens, I backed into a customers van with our loader when I was scraping ice off our parking lot and did a couple thousand dollars worth of damage.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Big mistake, if you couldn't see a van then how are you going to see that little kid chasing the ball?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

terrapro;1423578 said:


> Big mistake, if you couldn't see a van then how are you going to see that little kid chasing the ball?


1. I agree I F'ed up and I took full responsibility for it then and I still do today.
2. It was our private parking lot at work, everyone knows to have there eyes open and head on a swivel around heavy equipment because the operator can't always see you.
3. The guy driving the van followed the machine so close it hadn't rolled back more than 12in before making contact and I had not even touched the go pedal yet so there was no speed just the weight of the machine. I couldn't even see the van in my mirror he was so close to the back of the machine.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

make sure your always aware of your surroundings especially when youve been out for a while and your exhausted...thats when a lot of mistakes happen


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

terrapro;1423578 said:


> Big mistake, if you couldn't see a van then how are you going to see that little kid chasing the ball?


If you're backing down the street that fast, you shouldnt be driving. Pretty sure if you're doing a driveway there isnt going to be some random kid chasing a ball right behind you......


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

i backed into a tree yesterday and bent my salter up. "was able to take it off and bend it all back no big deal" My employee backed into a garage door 2nd week of the season. Insurance covered it no problem and no deductible. Plowing is not easy and everyone makes mistakes. they are lying if they say they dont or havent. 

GET INSURANCE or dont tell people you dont have insurance. drives us guys that are paying big money to do it the right way NUTZ


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Backing up into something is not a noob mistake it will happen, your mistake is not having insurance.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

1st year plowing I backed into a white car next to a snow bank it was kinda camouflaged also backed into a garage door all in the same week.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Tundraplow07;1423125 said:


> First Year Plowing, and first actual big snow storm I plowed a friend of mines drive way and backed right into his work van . have any of you guys done this when you were a rookie ? My friend said he's not mad or upset he actually laughed about it, but I have to fix his van door one day *we are not going through insurance since I don't have snow plow insurance)


 It doesn't only happen to noobies, trust me.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

when you should feel really bad is when you back into a telephone pole in the middle of a lot going 12mph. then you will have something to feel bad about.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I like to back over cars when I'm plowing:laughing: I've done it twice since I've been plowing (the last time, A minivan was trying to cut through the lot while I was talking to the owner of the restaurant, and stopped right behind me, instead of going around me. I was going to make one last pass and when I went to back, CRUNCH) and smacked into light poles and retaining walls and I'm sure I'm forgetting something. Every time, my insurance has taken care of the other vehicle. GET INSURANCE, even if its just commercial auto, ITS NOT THAT EXPENSIVE.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It happens.Stationary objects are one thing,but what you really have to watch for are those idiots who have no idea that when they come up on you fast from your rear or side while plowing/salting that there is a brief lapse in time until they can be spotted,especially so with a hopper salter in the bed blocking some vision. I have a grease fitting in my neck for my bearings,every storm it gets greased.Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll leave the insurance comment out since it really doesn't sound like you were doing it to make money - but if you are then get it.


I backed into a tree on Saturday. I have my cap on the truck and have to use my mirrors. Well the tree was in my blind spot on my passenger side and I looked to the driver side. Just as I looked back the tree hit my mirror then caught my passenger front tire - hit hard enough it jolted the truck over. I thought for sure my fender was crushed - ended up blowing my steering box apart but that was it. 

$130 later and I'm back in business


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Funny one*

Two years ago at a Kmart, some guy was plowing with an F550 dump. He was backing up really quickly and I guess he forgot all about the aluminum light posts on top of the concrete piers. The tailgate was down, so it stuck out like 2 or 3 feet. It worked just like a knife, because when he hit the pole, it sheared if off completely, folded over top of the dump and the light exploded in a bright flash when it hit the ground. It also bent the crap out of the hitch and bumper portion.

I am sure the driver wasn't laughing, but I almost pissed myself!! :laughing:


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I also found a half unit of prem #1 5/4x6x8 decking with the pusher on our loader that was buried under 2ft of snow. The boss wasn't very happy about it, I got hear about it twice once when I found it and again when the snow melted.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a pine tree jump out behind me...it was a driveway that ive plowed for years back window was full of snow and I didn't see it in my mirrors plowing with a ramcharger complacency will get us all at some point


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tundraplow07;1423125 said:


> First Year Plowing, and first actual big snow storm I plowed a friend of mines drive way and backed right into his work van . have any of you guys done this when you were a rookie ? My friend said he's not mad or upset he actually laughed about it, but I have to fix his van door one day *we are not going through insurance since I don't have snow plow insurance)


get some insurance . sure , we all backed into something one time or another . when in reverse , go slow and use them things hanging off the sides of your truck .Thumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

My dad did that his first year plowing, the driveway we were doing was 1 mile long, he backing into a telephone pole along the driveway, our bumper was a mess. Still is!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Tundraplow07;1423125 said:


> First Year Plowing, and first actual big snow storm I plowed a friend of mines drive way and backed right into his work van . have any of you guys done this when you were a rookie ? My friend said he's not mad or upset he actually laughed about it, but I have to fix his van door one day *we are not going through insurance since I don't have snow plow insurance)


I knocked down a garage.....

well. pushed it in. my auto insurance guy (progressive) told me " do not tell me you got paid for this " and they covered the charges.

driving around offering to finish people off for 5 bucks. back in. push out and be done. well. i backed in just a lil too far...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

nobody will be surprised that it was you that did that


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

randomb0b123;1431923 said:


> nobody will be surprised that it was you that did that


we were all noobs at one point. frankly if the garage wasent built so flimsly, aka not even attached to the floor then there wouldent have been any damage.


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

birddseedd;1431936 said:


> we were all noobs at one point. frankly if the garage wasent built so flimsly, aka not even attached to the floor then there wouldent have been any damage.


FIRST off all garage doors are never attached to the floor. they are normally attached to rails. A garage could be built out of solid steel and it wouldnt excuse backing into it with a truck. I am really surprised you actually had some insurance. I hope you didn't have the baby in the truck again.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hummer81;1438714 said:


> FIRST off all garage doors are never attached to the floor. they are normally attached to rails. A garage could be built out of solid steel and it wouldnt excuse backing into it with a truck. I am really surprised you actually had some insurance. I hope you didn't have the baby in the truck again.


who mentioned the garage door?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

my old man always told me shyt happen when you party naked and 15 will get you 20 ok the second you is my moms quote


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I have never backed into anything that I didn't hit going forward. It isn't just a newbie thing and will continue to happen to everyone. Biggest problem is that you get tired after a couple of hours and you start to make mistakes like failing to look behind you, and misjudgements like where is that driveway. The tough ones are the ones that show up when the snow melts. For example, you break off the oil tank fill cap at the edge of the drive, then pile snow on top of it not knowing, several weeks later after the snow has melted and found its way to the tank, there's a problem. Thank God, the postman said he didn't know how he did it but the broken fill pipe embedded in his tire implicated him. Sometimes you have to be honest and take responsibilty for the damage even though you don't remember doing it.

I have seen several examples of deck stairs overhanging drives. I have also seen walkways overhanging drives too. The things that lurk under the snow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

fireball;1439056 said:


> I have never backed into anything that I didn't hit going forward. It isn't just a newbie thing and will continue to happen to everyone. Biggest problem is that you get tired after a couple of hours and you start to make mistakes like failing to look behind you, and misjudgements like where is that driveway. The tough ones are the ones that show up when the snow melts. For example, you break off the oil tank fill cap at the edge of the drive, then pile snow on top of it not knowing, several weeks later after the snow has melted and found its way to the tank, there's a problem. Thank God, the postman said he didn't know how he did it but the broken fill pipe embedded in his tire implicated him. Sometimes you have to be honest and take responsibilty for the damage even though you don't remember doing it.
> 
> I have seen several examples of deck stairs overhanging drives. I have also seen walkways overhanging drives too. The things that lurk under the snow.


part of my problem is having a cap on my truck. i want to remove it so i can see better.

and get my backup camera moved closer to the cab so teh signal actualy works.


----------

